# Eddie Jacobs



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I was driving down Light Street past Eddie Jacobs today and I saw out of the corner of my eye big signs on the windows 'Everything Must Go', etc. My heart sank. I immediately thought, "ugh another one bites the dust."

But then after I parked and walked back up the street I saw that the signs were just because they are moving the shop.

Phew.

Anyway, they are moving somewhere else in the city, they haven't signed the lease yet so that aren't revealing where just yet.

I picked up a grey donegal tweed sport coat with bi-swing shoulders, patch pockets and hook vent. It is 2b and it does have darts [egads!] but I like it.

I'll post a picture later.

Danny


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Your first two sentences practically had me in tears!

Sounds like a really great jacket. The perfect ending to a story that started off with such fright and sorrow! I'm looking forward to seeing the picture.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Their shop didn't fit with the character of that area. It would be better suited as a sandwich shop. It would be nice to see them between the inner harbor and fels point where (when I was there last) gentrification was beginning to take hold. Perhaps up in cv otherwise. Nice that they're hanging on, though.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

Count me relieved, too. I like them a lot, though it's been about a year since I dropped in last.


----------



## MrZipper (Sep 22, 2010)

So glad they aren't going away! I haven't made it in there yet, but I'll be curious to see where they move to. Hopefully somewhere around Inner Harbor. They might not want to get too far up north since Samuel Parker is up there at Lake Falls Village. Then again, BB is in IH.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

https://img258.imageshack.us/i/imgp0884.jpg/

https://img573.imageshack.us/i/imgp0892.jpg/

Apparently "Broker's Tip" was a horse that won the Derby in 1933. Not sure if that is the provenance of this name.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Trip English said:


> Their shop didn't fit with the character of that area. It would be better suited as a sandwich shop. It would be nice to see them between the inner harbor and fels point where (when I was there last) gentrification was beginning to take hold. Perhaps up in cv otherwise. Nice that they're hanging on, though.


It's not an unreasonable location, Brooks and Jos Bank are right there as well, but that stretch of street is a bit sterile. It's a thoroughfare so you don't tend to just troll around there. It is near Legg Mason, and all the other lawyers, financial folk,etc though...so in that sense it makes sense. They said they have been there 20 years.

Harbor East, where you mentioned, might be ok, although I am not sold on that area just yet, it's just too new, not a real neighborhood.

Charles Village would be ok, you're right.

Samuel Parker, the other trad clothier in town is in Lake Falls, north of Mt Washington. That's a reasonable area as well, but a totally different clientele.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I think I may see if I can get the button stance changed on the jacket. How hard is that to do? What do you do with the button hole left over that you don't use?


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank God Eddie Jacobs isn't going out of business! I'll be in Baltimore in a few weeks, and I hope to stop in at that time. I was there in the summer (when I was last in Baltimore) and it's a really great place. I found the prices pretty reasonable, too. Do you know how long they'll be at the same location? Will they at least be there for the rest of the month?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Not sure, I'd call first. I'd not be surprised if the lease is only until the end of the year, but I can't imagine they'd close before Christmas.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks, Danny. I'll have to give Eddie Jacobs a call. I hope they're still open when I arrive!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I always thought Brooks should have moved, too. I would shop at the Chevy Chase Brooks (near where I worked) because there was too much parking and walking near the Baltimore BB in an area of the city that only caters to tourists or business men. If there were more storefronts in the area it would be one thing, but downtown always had too many concrete walls at street level and despite all the development and invention of new neighborhoods there doesn't seem to be any effort down.

Thinking about all this makes me nostalgic for Baltimore!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Although I like Baltimore's downtown, I agree with you, Trip. It's a bit of a hassle to get to Brooks Brothers downtown and the parking can be a problem there. It's nicer downtown than it has been years ago, but it would still be easier to shop elsewhere. To me, however, Eddie Jacobs is worth it. Great store. Let's hope they move somewhere great.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Sir Cingle said:


> Although I like Baltimore's downtown, I agree with you, Trip. It's a bit of a hassle to get to Brooks Brothers downtown and the parking can be a problem there. It's nicer downtown than it has been years ago, but it would still be easier to shop elsewhere. To me, however, Eddie Jacobs is worth it. Great store. Let's hope they move somewhere great.


why go to baltimore when you have mitchell's, darien sport shop and richard's in your back yard


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Well, Mac, my girlfriend's parents live in Baltimore, so we make the trip there each year for the holidays. Heading to Eddie Jacobs is just a little treat for me while I'm there.


----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

Danny, what were the discounts like, percentage wise? Would it be worth stopping in even if one was not otherwise planning to buy something? Thanks for the PSA, and nice jacket.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I think 30-60% off...pretty deep discounts. Not sure what the stock will be like after a few days or weeks. They are trying to empty the store before the move.

Trip, you're right the Brooks shop is in a weird area. When that mall opened 20 years ago it was a different scene, it was very swanky, lots of nice stores in there, now it's more just a tourist trap. Brooks must've signed a long lease in there. I have spoken to the folks who work there and they say they are looking to move the store perhaps. They are required to stay open until 9pm by the mall, but they say no one shops after 7pm. The one thing that area has going for it is that it is very central and easy to get to. Parking is another story although I have actually found a few secret side streets that I generally have good luck finding spots on at all times of the day.

I don't think there is really an "ideal" spot for a Brooks Brothers in Baltimore like in another larger city perhaps. The Inner Harbor is as reasonable an area as any for it. They could move closer to the county but that changes everything.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

30-60% off? Ooh, that sounds very nice. I would love to hear about decent side-street parking around the downtown Brooks Brothers. I certainly haven't found any. It isn't terribly hard to park around Eddie Jacobs, however. Lots of stuff seems to be available around there, perhaps due to a dearth of shopping in the direct vicinity.

Thanks for the info, Danny! And enjoy that nice jacket!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Well, Mac, my girlfriend's parents live in Baltimore, so we make the trip there each year for the holidays. Heading to Eddie Jacobs is just a little treat for me while I'm there.


enjoy your trip to Baltimore. good shopping


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

Sir Cingle said:


> 30-60% off? Ooh, that sounds very nice. I would love to hear about decent side-street parking around the downtown Brooks Brothers. I certainly haven't found any. It isn't terribly hard to park around Eddie Jacobs, however. Lots of stuff seems to be available around there, perhaps due to a dearth of shopping in the direct vicinity.
> 
> Thanks for the info, Danny! And enjoy that nice jacket!


Stopped in this AM & it seems like there is still some good stuff around. There is one less McGeorge shetland in their inventory, though. A few McGeorges are left, and there is a deep red + hunter green stripe that also almost left with me. I've never had a McGeorge before & they really do fit well and feel great.

The Donegal jackets are nice & a good deal - US-made & well-built. Nothing in my size in a color I wanted, though. They also have some Donegal long coats, if you're in the market for a more casual overcoat. Some great herringbones, too. Good hunting.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm traveling there next week. Hopefully there still have something left. Do they have shoes?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

MacT said:


> Stopped in this AM & it seems like there is still some good stuff around. There is one less McGeorge shetland in their inventory, though. A few McGeorges are left, and there is a deep red + hunter green stripe that also almost left with me. I've never had a McGeorge before & they really do fit well and feel great.
> 
> The Donegal jackets are nice & a good deal - US-made & well-built. Nothing in my size in a color I wanted, though. They also have some Donegal long coats, if you're in the market for a more casual overcoat. Some great herringbones, too. Good hunting.


Did they have a lot of McGeorge shetland crewnecks? I didn't even look at the sweaters when I was there because I am overflowing with sweaters, but I might have to go back.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Danny said:


> bi-swing shoulders


What are they then?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> What are they then?


Earl, a couple of years on the forum and 3700 posts and you really haven't heard of a bi-swing back?


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow. I wish I had seen this thread before the weekend so I could have made a trip. Any intel on the discounts? Is everything marked down, or just some things?

The posts on the location in Baltimore are interesting from a menswear marketing standpoint. I think the current location used to be ideal for the typical Eddie Jacobs customer. There was an article that I posted here a long time ago that talked about the emergence of Jos. A. Bank and the changes in menswear marketing in Baltimore and in general. Bank's shifted to marketing for the latest trends. There was a quote from Eddie Jr. that his typical customers were looking to replace what they already had but wore out. Since they were in the same building as Miles & Stockbridge and several other law firms, and were a block or two from Legg Mason, Alex Brown, Merrill Lynch and dozens of other law firms and investment houses, the old location probably worked. Now that Alex Brown is gone, Legg Mason moved, and every law firm went business casual, I guess a move is in order. 

I hope they do actually move, but something makes me wonder if this could turn out to be the end for Eddie Jacobs. I hope I am just being paranoid.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Tom Buchanan said:


> Wow. I wish I had seen this thread before the weekend so I could have made a trip. Any intel on the discounts? Is everything marked down, or just some things?
> 
> The posts on the location in Baltimore are interesting from a menswear marketing standpoint. I think the current location used to be ideal for the typical Eddie Jacobs customer. There was an article that I posted here a long time ago that talked about the emergence of Jos. A. Bank and the changes in menswear marketing in Baltimore and in general. Bank's shifted to marketing for the latest trends. There was a quote from Eddie Jr. that his typical customers were looking to replace what they already had but wore out. Since they were in the same building as Miles & Stockbridge and several other law firms, and were a block or two from Legg Mason, Alex Brown, Merrill Lynch and dozens of other law firms and investment houses, the old location probably worked. Now that Alex Brown is gone, Legg Mason moved, and every law firm went business casual, I guess a move is in order.
> 
> I hope they do actually move, but something makes me wonder if this could turn out to be the end for Eddie Jacobs. I hope I am just being paranoid.


Certainly 20 some years ago when they move into that spot, Brooks had recently opened up and the Harbor was having a little mini-resurgence.

As far as the possibility of not moving but closing down instead, that had occurred to me as well. Let's hope not. That didn't seem to be what they intend from my discussion, but I suppose stores don't announce these things always.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

Danny said:


> Did they have a lot of McGeorge shetland crewnecks? I didn't even look at the sweaters when I was there because I am overflowing with sweaters, but I might have to go back.


 No, only a few as I remember. The red & green stripe was in the medium pile, which ought to fit you. There was another -- color forgotten-- in the XL pile, I think. Other than that, can't recall any specifically, though they could be lurking somewhere on that display.

I know there was an Alan Paine in the Mediums, but it looked kind of blah.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm not getting to Baltimore until Christmas, and I really hope Eddie Jacobs is still open by then, so I can check out the sale. I wouldn't mind getting a suit from them, if the price is decent. But I fear that they'll shut down by then, and they won't open up again until they're in their new location.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

A quick update on Eddie Jacobs. I called up the store and spoke with one of the salesmen there. He told me that they are staying open in the old location through February--and everything will be on sale through then. I can't wait for my post-Christmas visit. And I hope some good stuff is still left by the time I get there.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks SC! I'm headed there sometime this week. :aportnoy:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice! I'll be in B-more in early Jan. Hopefully there will still be ample stock.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I went to the store today and quite a great experience. The SAs were very decent folks. They are what all SAs should be. Southwick suits are about $500, Corbin $350+, and House suits are $299. They have Samuelson and H.Freemans too but not on my size so I never got to check out the price. Harris Tweed hats are $39. They have a number of Harris Tweed and sportcoats from $199 and up. 
Gitman dress shirts for $55. They have one Bills pants left size 38 for $68. A few Berle pants but not on my size so never bothered to check out the price.
I scored a worsted 3B sack (house) for $299! Not bad at all. It kinda looks like the OC house suit and JPress. Maybe the same maker, according to the SA. I think the worsted I purchased has a softer hand than what OC offers. The edges of the suit jacket is 1/4 machine stitched. 

I try to come back sometime next year before they close. Hopefully they will have extra reductions. Thanks for the heads up fellow forumites! Eddie Jacobs is highly recommended! :aportnoy:


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

^^^
Nice post, the suit sounds like a good pickup. A couple of years ago, their house suits were made by RNG (run by the Grieco family, former makers of Southwick). Is there an RN# on the label? That might give us the manufacturer.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

MacT said:


> ^^^
> Nice post, the suit sounds like a good pickup. A couple of years ago, their house suits were made by RNG (run by the Grieco family, former makers of Southwick). Is there an RN# on the label? That might give us the manufacturer.


Cool. Here it is: 8361-647-63. It has "union made, USA" inside the pants.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

maximar said:


> Cool. Here it is: 8361-647-63. It has "union made, USA" inside the pants.


Hmmm, didn't get anything for 836164763. I tried 64763, which is "Lynch Marketing" but that doesn't mean anything to me. Not sure if you've tried it before, but the RN# search interface is here:

I was thinking maybe it was Hardwick, which has a bunch of RN#s. Anyway, glad you got to meet Eddie & Frank.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks MacT!


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

*Where would they move???*

The current location of EJacobs is clearly problematic as the neighborhood has changed. But where should they go???
Towson Mall.....with every chain in the world?
Cross Keys which a bad location for any haberdasher
Roland Avenue...be one of the few clothing stores?

Where else?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Mel said:


> The current location of EJacobs is clearly problematic as the neighborhood has changed. But where should they go???
> Towson Mall.....with every chain in the world?
> Cross Keys which a bad location for any haberdasher
> Roland Avenue...be one of the few clothing stores?
> ...


It's hard to say. Roland Avenue would actually be a novel idea, could work. I imagine they want to stay downtown to have a certain proximity to the business community 'at work'. Towson Mall is a definite no-go. If they moved to a mall that would be horrible. Cross Keys is interesting, but too out of the way. The Roland Park idea is interesting. I wonder if the rents are cheaper up there.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I went to Eddie Jacobs today, and bought more than I ought to have. It was hard not to: the prices are fantastic and they still have a great selection. I got a gorgeous rusty Southwick 3/2 tweed with two patch pockets; a fantastic made-in-the-USA raincoat; an Alan Paine v-neck sweater with saddle shoulders; and a wool tie to go with the jacket. And there was much more I could have bought!

Unfortunately, the store isn't offering any tailoring, given the clearance. Thus I scuttled the idea of getting a nice suit, because I didn't want to deal with having it tailored elsewhere. Still, the prices are great, and the selection is great. Everyone in the Baltimore/DC area ought to head there and check out their stuff.

I am worried--as are others--that this is actually Eddie Jacobs' swan song. After all, they are closing at the end of February, and they still don't know where they are going to relocate. That sounds fishy to me. 

I hope they thrive and stay open; it's a fantastic shop.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

An Eddie Jacobs update: It seems as if the store took its Web site down. (Others can confirm this; I don't think it was a problem with my computer, but I suppose it could be.) The Web site was never terribly helpful; you certainly wouldn't want to buy clothes from it. But I hope this isn't another sign that Eddie Jacobs won't reopen in a new location.... The store is just too good to lose.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

The site is back up -- changed a bit, so maybe they are reworking it.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Great news. Thanks, Mac.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm restarting this old thread to find out what's going on with Eddie Jacobs. The store was supposed to close at the end of February and then reopen in a new location. Is anyone in Baltimore able to check up on what's happening? The Web site still refers to the same Light Street address. Does anyone know when/if they're planning to move?


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Sir Cingle said:


> I'm restarting this old thread to find out what's going on with Eddie Jacobs. The store was supposed to close at the end of February and then reopen in a new location. Is anyone in Baltimore able to check up on what's happening? The Web site still refers to the same Light Street address. Does anyone know when/if they're planning to move?


I just talked to them yesterday. They are still going to move, but they are still waiting for a lease to be signed. As a result, they don't know when they are moving, and can't say where right now. So for now they are still open for business at the same location in downtown Baltimore.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Thanks for the update, blue suede shoes! Since they're still staying open at their current location until they sign a new lease, I think that makes it highly unlikely that the store will close. That's good news!


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

^Indeed!


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Do they still have the clearance sale?


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, still having it. 

Just got back from Eddie Jacobs having dropped a friend off at BWI. Went in there with my 9 yr old son. Was a wonderful visit. Turns out the two fellows who were in there know the guy who lived in my house here in Baltimore back in the 70s. Former homeowner was a manager at the early Jos A Bank, and these two guys recalled that he wore a different hat to work every day, was always dressed to the nines...ANyhow, picked up a few great ties for 30 bucks a piece and a pair of Byford GTH socks, pink with blue anchors. The tie selection is getting slim. I did note a few nice looking houndstooth coats made by...???...of Canada. Not Samuelsohn but a name that began w/ a C. Tried one on and it was okay...lightly padded shoulders, darts, side vents and a ticket pocket. Not bad, but somehow not my style. $325.

They said they were still on the lookout for a good spot. Had something fall through downtown, I think they said. But they promised they'd be back in full force sometime soon. 

Stay tuned. This is the kind of place I'm pulling for.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

So, thought an update was in order.

Stopped by the BOFA in the Roland Ave Shopping Center (Petit Louis, Roland Park Deli RIP) this morning and was greeted by a large sign in the former antiques store above the former Long and Foster offices: Eddie Jacobs to open August 1!

If you're not familiar with the area I would posit, in my humble opinion, that it's a perfect spot for a men's store: in Roland Park, close to Homeland and Guilford, not too far from Charles Village and midtown. Perhaps apocryphally (though you certainly hear it enough if you're in Baltimore), the Roland Park Shopping Center is the oldest extant shopping center in the nation, and might very well have been the first! It was built in 1896.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3546624244

Anyhow, good news for Baltimoreans. Let's hope everything pans out.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Oh, fantastic! Thanks for the report, Old Dominion. I've been to Petit Louis before, and I agree that this is a good place for Eddie Jacobs. I'm also delighted that the place will stay open. And it's so close to my girlfriend's parents' house! This is great, great news.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

So, are they still open before they move? I should be in the area in about a month, so I was just curious...


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Walked past the other day while on my break from Balt City jury duty and it looked pretty empty...Was on the clock (and had already been warned that shopping bags were not allowed in the courthouse) so did not stop in. Give them a shout.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I just called them last week and they are still at 10 Lighthouse. Some of their suits remained discounted plus additional 20% off. I don't know when the sale and extra discount will end.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Like Old Dominion says, I'd give them a call. They are very helpful, and I'd imagine that they'd be delighted to get rid of some more stock before they move. That said, there probably isn't much left. But a quick call should tell you if it's worth the trip.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

The two gentlemen, Eddie and Frank, who manages the shop are top notch on the phone and even in person.


----------



## LeggeJP1 (Dec 3, 2010)

That is a wonderful location for them. Petit Louis will definitely draw the right kind of customer.

Plus, way easier to get to now.


----------



## MrZipper (Sep 22, 2010)

oldominion said:


> So, thought an update was in order.
> 
> Stopped by the BOFA in the Roland Ave Shopping Center (Petit Louis, Roland Park Deli RIP) this morning and was greeted by a large sign in the former antiques store above the former Long and Foster offices: Eddie Jacobs to open August 1!
> 
> ...


This is good news indeed, and their new location will even be walkable from my apartment! Of course, this will also put them in _very_ close proximity to Samuel Parker. It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

oldominion said:


> So, thought an update was in order.
> 
> Stopped by the BOFA in the Roland Ave Shopping Center (Petit Louis, Roland Park Deli RIP) this morning and was greeted by a large sign in the former antiques store above the former Long and Foster offices: Eddie Jacobs to open August 1!
> 
> ...


This is the perfect place for them. They will be losing proximity to the 'legal crowd' downtown, but gaining proximity to people with money in a nice neighborhood. Seems like a great move. Can't wait to check out the new store.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Good to hear.

Maybe the new location will come with an upgraded website as well.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

LeggeJP1 said:


> That is a wonderful location for them. Petit Louis will definitely draw the right kind of customer.
> 
> Plus, way easier to get to now.


Petit Louis is one of the best restaurants in Baltimore and possibly the entire US.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

They haven't touched that website in 7 years, I'd always just assumed they forgot about it and treated it as such.


----------



## Annapolitan (Jun 24, 2011)

Just a word of caution. Great store as others have said. I wasn't a member here when this and previous threads started started and apologize in advance if this is seen as some sort of hijacking or late-to-the-party comment, but on the several (4 or 5) occasions I've bought suits from them (all H. Freeman), my experience is while the tailor (not Jacobs but the other guy) does a great job marking and cutting suitcoats, the work he does on the suit trousers is generally not as good. For one thing, even if you specify 1 3/4 cuff and see him write it down, in my experience he'll invariably do 1 1/2 which results in seveal trips to the store to get it right. Also, while he gets the waist right, the seat and stride generally are not right at the first post-alteration fitting and require further alterations which also then affect the length and make things complicated. To further complicate matters, he generally prefers a fuller break which also has to be overcome. The really are very nice and personable gents, though, so make the best of it and soothe your frustrations by making a Saturday afternoon of the whole trip and go for a nice meal before heading home.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for this, Annapolitan. I must say I would freak out if I specified a 1 3/4 cuff and the tailor refused to do it...and I've been known for years to request an entirely affected 2" cuff, which just might give this dude palpitations. In any case, I'm waiting for them to open and will definitely try to support them as best I can.


----------



## Annapolitan (Jun 24, 2011)

oldominion said:


> Thanks for this, Annapolitan. I must say I would freak out if I specified a 1 3/4 cuff and the tailor refused to do it...and I've been known for years to request an entirely affected 2" cuff, which just might give this dude palpitations. In any case, I'm waiting for them to open and will definitely try to support them as best I can.


Yeah I'll still shop there if for no other reason than the shoulders on those H. Freemans and am looking forward to the store's reopening.

See the other recent threat about the custom suit shop in Annapolis and the quoted $775 price (which is less expensive than the Jacobs H. Freeman) for supposedly custom full canvas. I'm gonna go in to the Annapols shop later this month to try them out for at least one suit and a shirt or two initially. If they are what they say they are (and I've already seen and felt the fabrics which are certainly fine enough for me) then there might not be any more $800 - $900+ J. Press Pressidential or Jacobs H. Freemans in my future (I have a 10 inch drop and a somewhat erect posture and one shoulder a bit lower than the other which has always presented some problems for me with off the rack suits no matter how good the quality).


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

It's now past August 1st, and Eddie Jacobs should have opened up shop in its new locale. I was in Baltimore a few weeks ago, but, alas, that was before the turn of the month. 

Has anyone seen the new shop? Is it open yet, or has its opening been delayed? Can anyone offer a preliminary report? The Eddie Jacobs Web site still advertises its Light Street address, but it doesn't seem as if it gets much updating.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

No news. Still got butcher paper over the windows. Drove past yesterday. Thought about calling but too much else on the plate...Will definitely post something when they open.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks, olddominion. I hope they open soon and to much fanfare.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

They are open. I went today. Store looks great. Similar vibe to the old store but nicer, cleaner, more spacious.


----------



## MrZipper (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome. I drove past there yesterday and thought I saw some sport coats in a window. Will have to pop in and check it out soon!



Danny said:


> They are open. I went today. Store looks great. Similar vibe to the old store but nicer, cleaner, more spacious.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Fantastic. The Eddie Jacobs Web site is down, and I was getting a bit nervous. It's great that they're up and running. Thanks for the heads-up, Danny.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Danny said:


> They are open. I went today. Store looks great. Similar vibe to the old store but nicer, cleaner, more spacious.


I was out shopping this afternoon in the 100+ degree heat and was fantasizing about how much more fun it would be to just drop by the new Eddie Jacobs and pick up some clothes. I'm glad to hear that my daydreaming has some basis in reality!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Sir Cingle said:


> Fantastic. The Eddie Jacobs Web site is down, and I was getting a bit nervous. It's great that they're up and running. Thanks for the heads-up, Danny.


They haven't kept the website up to date for 7 years so it's no surprise that it hasn't been updated yet. I imagine they are preparing a new site for the new store though...that'd be why the old site is down...?


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

We go to Baltimore for Thanksgiving, so this is good news. My Black Friday plans just firmed up more - The Wine Source and now Eddie Jacobs. The wallet may take a beating.


----------

